# Strange Bathroom Encounters...



## Roose Hurro (Apr 19, 2012)

Earlier today, I went out to mow the lawn.  Nothing unusual.  Finished the job, cleaned my mower and put it away.  Then I went into my bathroom to wash up.  But, as I was moving to the towel to dry my hands, there, on the floor by my toilet, looking up at me, was an Aligator Lizard.  One of these little buggers:  http://www.wildherps.com/images/herps/standard/09041907PD_alligator_lizard.jpg

So, FAF!  What strange things have turned up in _your_ bathroom!

And no worries.  Caught it and took it outside.  Then washed my hands again...


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 19, 2012)

This past winter I had a camel cricket scare the heck out of me when I went to use the bathroom in my basement.  I had no idea what it was (until I used the glorious power of the internet to look it up), but it was a big and immediately jumped into me.  I ran out of the bathroom and later went after if with a snow shovel, more to scare it away rather than kill it.

It was not a fun experience for me.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 19, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> on the floor by my toilet, looking up at me, was an Aligator Lizard.  One of these little buggers:  http://www.wildherps.com/images/herps/standard/09041907PD_alligator_lizard.jpg


I love those guys. I used to have two (wild ones) as pets when I was a kid.  We probably weren't allowed to keep them as pets, but they let us pick them up, so we took em. XD


----------



## Onnes (Apr 19, 2012)

I cannot count the number of times I've had a palmetto bug sneak up on me while I was sitting on the toilet. There is no house spider big enough to eat those flying black monstrosities.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 20, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I cannot count the number of times I've had a palmetto bug sneak up on me while I was sitting on the toilet. There is no house spider big enough to eat those flying black monstrosities.



I do not envy you.  I would NEVER want to see one of those creeping towards me while sitting on the toilet. *shudders*


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 20, 2012)

The worst my bathroom sees are silverfish, and house centipedes. :T
I don't mind them.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 20, 2012)

Aligator lizards in the air. Let's see, the weirdest thing I saw in the bathroom would have to be a spider crawling out of the drain in the bath tub. My grandmother washed it down the drain because it was in the tub and she doesn't like them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I love those guys. *I used to have two (wild ones) as pets when I was a kid.*  We probably weren't allowed to keep them as pets, but they let us pick them up, so we took em. XD



I've encountered plenty of wild ones when I lived on the back of my uncle's ten acres... ohhh, the number of times those buggers have bit.  Very powerful jaws for such a relatively "small" lizard.  Very difficult to pry off when you're not trying to hurt them.  I do believe I've had some turn up in my present yard... I seem to remember scaring one up some time ago while also mowing the lawn.  Lucky dude/dudette managed to escape in one piece, didn't know it was there until I'd already mowed over it, grass was so high.  I'm thinking that's why this one turned up.  I have a hole in the wall on the edge of my tub, or it could have come in where the linoleum is pealing up (which is right under where the hole is, and where the lizard had to have come from).  Could've scared it under the house, where it found the hole.  Heh... no telling, though.

Didn't the ones you encountered try to bite?

Oh, and thanks everyone else... great stories!


----------



## Zenia (Apr 20, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> Didn't the ones you encountered try to bite?


Not at all! Surprising really!  We didn't play with them a whole lot though. Just set up a huge terrarium with a bunch of the local flora (since they are a species native to my area... the "E.c. principi" one anyway) and let them live in there.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 20, 2012)

I've encountered a bat flying around the ceiling of parents' bathroom, and a bird in my grandmother's bathroom.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2012)

I was in the poolside bathrooms at a hotel in Cyprus, years ago. There were fucking massive bugs everywhere and the sure did love hanging around where there was water and moist places. Anyway, as well as encountering the biggest ants I've come across in there, there were also huge-ass cockroaches and some kind of lizard that kept hanging around he bathtub. To be fair, it was a ground floor bathroom, and accessible from the outside.

Though, it gets stranger than that. I was in Rhodes, two years ago. And holy crap, cats, cats everywhere. If you leave your hotel door open for more than 5 minutes, they follow you in. Anyway yeah, one had followed us in and we thought it'd left hours ago. Then I go into the bathroom and find it under the sink.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

Zenia said:


> *Not at all! Surprising really!*  We didn't play with them a whole lot though. Just set up a huge terrarium with a bunch of the local flora (since they are a species native to my area... the "E.c. principi" one anyway) and let them live in there.



Yeah... that's usually their modus operandi.  Either that, or they crap on you.  Could just be the particular species you encountered, or they could have just been really chill in their behavior.  Most of the ones I've encountered on my uncle's property were the pretty green "versions", very shiny, not dull and grayish like the one in my bathroom (which tried to bite, by the way).




Vaelarsa said:


> I've encountered a bat flying around the ceiling of parents' bathroom, and a bird in my grandmother's bathroom.



Bats are rather unusual... more likely to find a mouse in the tub (which is also something I found while living on the back of my uncle's property).




Dreaming said:


> I was in the poolside bathrooms at a hotel in Cyprus, years ago. There were fucking massive bugs everywhere and the sure did love hanging around where there was water and moist places. Anyway, as well as encountering the biggest ants I've come across in there, there were also huge-ass cockroaches and some kind of lizard that kept hanging around he bathtub. To be fair, it was a ground floor bathroom, and accessible from the outside.
> 
> Though, it gets stranger than that. I was in Rhodes, two years ago. And holy crap, cats, cats everywhere. If you leave your hotel door open for more than 5 minutes, they follow you in. Anyway yeah, one had followed us in and we thought it'd left hours ago. Then I go into the bathroom and find it under the sink.



Sounds like you've had quite a few strange encounters...


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I was in the poolside bathrooms at a hotel in Cyprus, years ago. There were fucking massive bugs everywhere and the sure did love hanging around where there was water and moist places. Anyway, as well as encountering the biggest ants I've come across in there, there were also huge-ass cockroaches and some kind of lizard that kept hanging around he bathtub. To be fair, it was a ground floor bathroom, and accessible from the outside.



In California we just have broken beer bottles and vomit in our oceanside/poolside bathrooms : (



Dreaming said:


> Though, it gets stranger than that. I was in Rhodes, two years ago. And holy crap, cats, cats everywhere. If you leave your hotel door open for more than 5 minutes, they follow you in. Anyway yeah, one had followed us in and we thought it'd left hours ago. Then I go into the bathroom and find it under the sink.



Haha, that is adorable.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 20, 2012)

A stink bug while I was taking a shower. It was between the plastic shower curtain & the fabric one. I saw a dark spot as I was taking a shower & thought it was mold on the plastic curtain till I moved the curtain & the spot moved. It was 4 a.m. & it scared me awake when it then fell into the shower & landed on it's back squirming. Luckily I clean & keep old Chinese food containers so I caught it after my want to be heart attack.


----------



## Yago (Apr 20, 2012)

I found a pretty scary creature in there once brushing its teeth. 

It called itself my sister, but I'm not sure if I'm really related to it or not. Gee, I hope its a lie.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2012)

I once remember seeing a pray mantis in my bathroom sometime ago. That was I think last summer, other than that nothing that unusual.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 20, 2012)

When I lived in Arizona, we had a house with a furnished basement and such, so there were like 3 rooms and a bathroom.  Well, my brother left a damp towel on the floor in there one night and didnt bother to pick it up.  So my mom comes down later, walking in there, picks it up and screams bloody murder.  Apparently, a nice little scorpion had moved its way into the bathroom and was sleeping under the damp towel.  My dad beat it to death with a cue stick.

They say there were probably more of them living down there in the basement bathroom.

The only other strange thing in the bathroom Ive seen is mold, but for a bathroom thats probably not that strange


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 20, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> Bats are rather unusual... more likely to find a mouse in the tub (which is also something I found while living on the back of my uncle's property).


My parents would leave the window open during the night, and there were a few other times we had a bat flying around, though not just in the bathroom.
I think they lived in our attic.

I think I've seen a mouse crawl out of the drain as well, but I can't as prominently remember such a thing.
We had mice all the time inside, though. The cats would chase them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 20, 2012)

Common residents of my bathroom: Stink bugs, ants, silverfish, spiders
WHERE DO THEY ALL COME FROM D:


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot ants

Seriously, what the fuck are ants doing in my toilet, what could you possibly want thats in there?


----------



## Flippy (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaizy said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot ants
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck are ants doing in my toilet, what could you possibly want thats in there?


...don't ask that.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

_*Slugs. 

Slugs everywhere!*_


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

Lessee:

-A slug in the roof.
-Those mosquitoes with long "legs" (absurdly common in tropical places' bathrooms for obvious reasons, I guess).
-A small, dead maggot.
-Millipedes.

And that's mostly it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn, must've been pretty weird to make you start a thread.


----------



## Paydon (Apr 20, 2012)

I get giant wolf spiders climbing out of my shower drain sometimes (mostly in the winter).


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 20, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> The worst my bathroom sees are silverfish, and house centipedes. :T
> I don't mind them.



It doesn't bother you to see this flying up your bathroom wall???

http://insects.tamu.edu/extension/publications/epubs/housecentipede.jpg


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2012)

A dead mouse, it's face staring at me as I llifted the toilet sit to poop.

It didn't play any techno songs.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone freak out when they find a spider in the shower? I've had a run-in with a fucking tarantula in the shower. D:


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2012)

Spiders, ants, centipedes, silverfish all common in my bathroom.

Once though my sister was brushing her teeth adn screamed for me to get rid of a bug (it's always my job) and it turned out to be a Windscorpion. It took forever to get it in a jar but it was worth it, been trying to catch one for years. I let it go later.

For those who don't know what they look like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sunspider.jpg


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2012)

A bird got stuck in my bathroom once.  

And yeah I've also had an alligator lizard in there too.  Cute little guys, but they do bite. :<


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw a strange man in my bathroom once, does that count? :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> My parents would leave the window open during the night, and there were a few other times we had a bat flying around, though not just in the bathroom.
> I think they lived in our attic.
> 
> I think I've seen a mouse crawl out of the drain as well, but I can't as prominently remember such a thing.
> We had mice all the time inside, though. *The cats would chase them.*



So long as they didn't bring them to you as "presents" after they were done.




greg-the-fox said:


> Common residents of my bathroom: Stink bugs, ants, silverfish, spiders
> *WHERE DO THEY ALL COME FROM* D:



Well, when a mommy bug and a daddy bug _really_ love each other...




Kaizy said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot ants
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck are ants doing in my toilet, *what could you possibly want thats in there?*



Well... no, not gonna touch that one with a 39 and a half foot pole.




Ariosto said:


> Lessee:
> 
> -A slug in the roof.
> -Those mosquitoes with long "legs" (absurdly common in tropical places' bathrooms for obvious reasons, I guess).*
> ...



Just one?




Aleu said:


> Damn, must've been pretty weird to make you start a thread.



More unexpected than weird.  Though the way it was looking at me, well.........

Anywho, it just made me think it would be fun to see what other people may have encountered in their bathrooms, other than the usual things like cap left off the toothpaste and hair/shaving cream in the sink.

"Spider on my toothbrush!"      You know, something like that.





Paydon said:


> I get giant wolf spiders climbing out of my shower drain sometimes (mostly in the winter).



I caught those things in my bedroom quite a lot when I first moved to my present residence.  Haven't had one in years.




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Anyone freak out when they find a spider in the shower? *I've had a run-in with a fucking tarantula in the shower.* D:



Lots of weird things in Los Angeles.  But I've never had one of those in my shower.




TealMoon said:


> Spiders, ants, centipedes, silverfish all common in my bathroom.
> 
> Once though my sister was brushing her teeth adn screamed for me to get rid of a bug (it's always my job) and it turned out to be a Windscorpion. It took forever to get it in a jar but it was worth it, been trying to catch one for years. I let it go later.
> 
> For those who don't know what they look like* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sunspider.jpg*



I've only encountered one of those, at the college I went to.  Had no idea what it was... but when I found out, I seem to remember them being called "false" scorpions, not sunspiders.  Might just be a different name for the same thing.  Certainly wouldn't want to encounter one in my bathroom!




TreacleFox said:


> I saw a strange man in my bathroom once, does that count? :V



Were you looking in the mirror, perchance?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread is seriously not helping me sleep. Especially since I looked at some of the pictures you guys posted. WHY ON EARTH WOULD I DO THAT?!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> This thread is seriously not helping me sleep. Especially since I looked at some of the pictures you guys posted. *WHY ON EARTH WOULD I DO THAT?!*



Remember what curiousity did to the cat?


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> Lots of weird things in Los Angeles.  But I've never had one of those in my shower.



I live out by some of the dry hilly areas of San Gabriel valley. I see one once awhile in the 'burbs, but they're real common on the hiking/mountain bike trails along with the rattlers.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Just to make you guys uncomfortable, I'll post this: when I used to clean porta-potties (not actually doing the runs; I cleaned them when they came into/were about to leave the yard), there would _always_ be spiders crawling out from where the plastic sections join up. Nothing drives 'em out like Tilex! So yeah, next time you use a porta-pottie, remember: spiders. YOU'RE SURROUNDED BY SPIDERS!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> *I live out by some of the dry hilly areas of San Gabriel valley.* I see one once awhile in the 'burbs, but they're real common on the hiking/mountain bike trails along with the rattlers.



Ahhh... that would explain it.  Just be glad it wasn't a rattler, then!


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> Just to make you guys uncomfortable, I'll post this: when I used to clean porta-potties (not actually doing the runs; I cleaned them when they came into/were about to leave the yard), there would _always_ be spiders crawling out from where the plastic sections join up. Nothing drives 'em out like Tilex! So yeah, next time you use a porta-pottie, remember: spiders. YOU'RE SURROUNDED BY SPIDERS!



Don't even fucking remind me. Had one crawl on my leg when I was using the throne, screamed and smacked it off my leg. That rat bastard had some reflexes, I tell ya, it landed on the door no problem and my reaction was to smash it with my foot. My reaction was also to smash it with the power of Mjolnir, and I blew the little latch that held the door closed when it's occupied. Luckily nobody was around for that.



Roose Hurro said:


> Ahhh... that would explain it.  Just be glad it wasn't a rattler, then!



Well luckily I don't live _that_ close to the wilderness that is local. Unlike an old friend who lived right across the street. In addition to tarantulas and rattlers around his property were also the coyotes coming out at night. I remember hearing their noisy yapping and how they'd keep me up whenever I'd sleep over there.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I live out by some of the dry hilly areas of San Gabriel valley. I see one once awhile in the 'burbs, but they're real common on the hiking/mountain bike trails along with the rattlers.



I love fire season, specially when all the coyotes come to us. 

Although I have never found any weird shit in my bathroom I have seen random animals wander around in my backyard.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I blew the little latch that held the door closed when it's occupied. Luckily nobody was around for that.



Don't worry about that; replacing a latch is the least of our (well, theirs, now) worries. It's the fucktards that go 'HEY! LET'S TIP OVER A PORTA-POTTIE!!" that piss us off. Fortunately, I never had to clean a tipped terlet, but my boss told me all about having to clean that shit (no pun intended) off of the side/out of the urinal of the terlet.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I love fire season, specially when all the coyotes come to us.
> 
> Although I have never found any weird shit in my bathroom I have seen random animals wander around in my backyard.



Oi vey. Don't remind me. The ash-laden air fucks with me to no end. And the weirdest thing I've seen is a deer somehow making its way into my next-door neighbour's back yard.



Gr8fulFox said:


> Don't worry about that; replacing a latch is the least of our (well, theirs, now) worries. It's the fucktards that go 'HEY! LET'S TIP OVER A PORTA-POTTIE!!" that piss us off. Fortunately, I never had to clean a tipped terlet, but my boss told me all about having to clean that shit (no pun intended) off of the side/out of the urinal of the terlet.



Yeah, cleaning that kind of stuff is no fun. I was a lifeguard at a municipal pool once, and some kids that were kicked out for breaking rules made a MESS out of the bathroom/locker room.

And some people wonder why I equate teenagers to shit-flinging monkeys....


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Oi vey. Don't remind me. The ash-laden air fucks with me to no end. And the weirdest thing I've seen is a deer somehow making its way into my next-door neighbour's back yard.



 Weirdest thing for me was that I've had a group of peacocks that snuck out of Arcadia hanggout in my backyard. My cat was fucking terrifyed.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Yeah, cleaning that kind of stuff is no fun. I was a lifeguard at a municipal pool once, and some kids that were kicked out for breaking rules made a MESS out of the bathroom/locker room.



In one terlet I had to clean, someone wrote some graffiti on the wall with the chemical from the tank. I have no idea why they would want to stick their hand into a tank full of urine, feces and formaldehyde...


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2012)

Public restrooms are disgusting as fuck.

Poop graffiti, anyone?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Public restrooms are disgusting as fuck.
> 
> *Poop graffiti, anyone?*



One stall in a place where I worked was marked "The Great Wall of Boogers"... yes, for obvious reasons.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 20, 2012)

The only bathroom encounters I get are turds that come back from the dead.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Ewww ewww eww why did I open this topic aghhh ;___;

I once saw a tiny spider crawl out of the toilet paper. I'm glad I saw it before it was too late.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 20, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> It doesn't bother you to see this flying up your bathroom wall???
> 
> http://insects.tamu.edu/extension/publications/epubs/housecentipede.jpg



Nah. The worst they do is drop their little legs e'erywhere if they get scared. They're actually beneficial to the general household, so I tend to leave them be. Usually, they stick to the basement anyway. 

Oh yeah, we get those little rubber-band look-a-like spiders too, but they don't seem to do anything. Once in a rare while, one of those little brown snapping beetles will show up. They're fun to watch, so I jar them for a half-hour before letting them loose in the back yard. c:



JamesB said:


> Public restrooms are disgusting as fuck.
> 
> Poop graffiti, anyone?


Worst I've seen in a public bathroom had to be my old highschool's a-wing handicapped stall. Since there's room in there to move around easily, there's room to make a huge fucking mess too. At some point, someone wanted to know if a used tampon would stick to the ceiling tiles. So naturally, about twenty girls tried it, all in the same stall. As it turns out, they do stick to the ceiling; but only for a short time. Eventually, they fall back down with a great _shclooock_ing sound, and splat on the occupant/floor/sink beneath them. :T

Except for the few that dried up there. Like paper mache, only with menstrual fluids/solids, and a cotton plug with a string on the end.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 20, 2012)

I am so glad I live in a cold and miserable country with no wildlife.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 20, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Public restrooms are disgusting as fuck.
> 
> Poop graffiti, anyone?



nothing compaired to a porta potty

"oh god, it's fucking EVERYWHERE!"


----------



## Lunar (Apr 20, 2012)

FUCKING CENTIPEDES.  

It's impossible to say the word CENTIPEDES without FUCKING somewhere in the sentence.  Like this one.  FUCKING CENTIPEDES.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 20, 2012)

Reaching for the toilet paper and touching one of these scary little bastards will make you retake the shit you just took. Trust me, I know.

Edit: Sorry Lunar I didn't see your post, at least we have different types right?


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2012)

Roose Hurro said:


> I've only encountered one of those, at the college I went to.  Had no idea what it was... but when I found out, I seem to remember them being called "false" scorpions, not sunspiders.  Might just be a different name for the same thing.  Certainly wouldn't want to encounter one in my bathroom!


 WindScorpions, SunSpiders, False Scorpions... they have a lot of names.



greg-the-fox said:


> This thread is seriously not helping me sleep. Especially since I looked at some of the pictures you guys posted. WHY ON EARTH WOULD I DO THAT?!


 Because it's fun giving people nightmares.



Gr8fulFox said:


> Just to make you guys uncomfortable, I'll post this: when I used to clean porta-potties (not actually doing the runs; I cleaned them when they came into/were about to leave the yard), there would _always_ be spiders crawling out from where the plastic sections join up. Nothing drives 'em out like Tilex! So yeah, next time you use a porta-pottie, remember: spiders. YOU'RE SURROUNDED BY SPIDERS!


 Once I walked into a out-house like bathroom thing in a campground, and immeaditly ran out of it. There where Black Widows fucking everywhere. There was even one that was sitting on it's web that was across the toilet bowl. -_- Makes me wonder though, what was going on that about 50+ spiders would live together in such a small space.
I think there were a few Brown Recluse spiders as well.



JamesB said:


> Public restrooms are disgusting as fuck.
> 
> Poop graffiti, anyone?


 Seen it, in spanish.



barefootfoof said:


> Worst I've seen in a public bathroom had to be my old highschool's a-wing handicapped stall. Since there's room in there to move around easily, there's room to make a huge fucking mess too. At some point, someone wanted to know if a used tampon would stick to the ceiling tiles. So naturally, about twenty girls tried it, all in the same stall. As it turns out, they do stick to the ceiling; but only for a short time. Eventually, they fall back down with a great _shclooock_ing sound, and splat on the occupant/floor/sink beneath them. :T
> 
> Except for the few that dried up there. Like paper mache, only with menstrual fluids/solids, and a cotton plug with a string on the end.


 Sick, but I have seen that before. As well as a pile of used condoms in a corner. -_-


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Worst I've seen in a public bathroom had to be my old highschool's a-wing handicapped stall. Since there's room in there to move around easily, there's room to make a huge fucking mess too. At some point, someone wanted to know if a used tampon would stick to the ceiling tiles. So naturally, about twenty girls tried it, all in the same stall. As it turns out, they do stick to the ceiling; but only for a short time. Eventually, they fall back down with a great _shclooock_ing sound, and splat on the occupant/floor/sink beneath them. :T
> 
> Except for the few that dried up there. Like paper mache, only with menstrual fluids/solids, and a cotton plug with a string on the end.



It's stuff like this that turns straight people gay.

Also, article related.


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2012)

JamesB said:


> It's stuff like this that turns straight people gay.


 Wait, shouldn't it turn lesbians straight?


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll have to tell you guys about the time I got attacked by the ceiling poop.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 20, 2012)

Why did you remind me about when I went into a restroom near the road. 
First the womens bathroom, shit, piss and blood everywhere. On the floor, written on the walls, over the entire toilet, and written on the celing(wtf). So I checked the mens, it couldn't be that bad, could it? Well minus the blood it was just as fucking gross.

Yeah, I waited to the nearest gas station.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 20, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Nah. The worst they do is drop their little legs e'erywhere if they get scared. They're actually beneficial to the general household, so I tend to leave them be. Usually, they stick to the basement anyway.
> 
> Oh yeah, we get those little rubber-band look-a-like spiders too, but they don't seem to do anything. Once in a rare while, one of those little brown snapping beetles will show up. They're fun to watch, so I jar them for a half-hour before letting them loose in the back yard. c:
> 
> ...



House centipedes are the only bug in the world that will give me a full-blown freakout. When I moved into my apartment they came out all the time at night, and I seriously, legitimately thought about moving. The weird thing is, there are NO other insects in my house, so what are they eating??? Three years of periodic pesticide spraying (as well as killing them wherever I see them) has made my place centipede free for the most part. I'm sorry but those little devils and I simply cannot live peacefully together.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 20, 2012)

At school I was using the handicap bathroom, and a special ed kid actually squeezed himself under the door as I was walking out and ripped off his pants right in front of me to go to the toilet.

Thank god I had my pants on and had flushed by that point x.x


----------



## Yago (Apr 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'll have to tell you guys about the time I got attacked by the ceiling poop.



Do it!

Yeah, now that I think of it, I've seen some pretty scary shit in bathrooms.

Also some funny stuff. Saw a stall long conversation written in Sharpie once, lots of different hand-writings, too. Was kinda funny.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> nothing compaired to a porta potty



Fuck you, our terlets are the cleanest in Delaware.


----------



## gokorahn (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlike all you guys, strangest thing that happened to me was when I didn't close the door all the way, and my cat walked in on me, and kinda stared. Was more awkward if anything.


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'll have to tell you guys about the time I got attacked by the ceiling poop.


 Do it!



This is Tides said:


> At school I was using the handicap bathroom, and a special ed kid actually squeezed himself under the door as I was walking out and ripped off his pants right in front of me to go to the toilet.
> 
> Thank god I had my pants on and had flushed by that point x.x


 When you gotta go....


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 20, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> WindScorpions, SunSpiders, False Scorpions... they have a lot of names.



Heh... guess they just couldn't settle on one name, then.




This is Tides said:


> At school I was using the handicap bathroom, *and a special ed kid actually squeezed himself under the door as I was walking out and ripped off his pants right in front of me* to go to the toilet.
> 
> Thank god I had my pants on and had flushed by that point x.x



I had a guy at work walk right by me as I was entering a stall, unzip, and have at it with me standing there and the door open.  I think it was the same guy I'd occasionally observe peeping into every stall... yeah, he'd enter the restroom, and like an obsessive/compulsive, would run about looking in every stall.  Even if it was empty, he wouldn't go in, he just came in to look and leave.  Creepy dude.




Yago said:


> Saw a stall long conversation written in Sharpie once, lots of different hand-writings, too. Was kinda funny.



I remember seeing this written on a public restroom wall:



> "If Ella Fitzgerald married Darth Vader, her name would be Ella Vader."


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 20, 2012)

One time i went to the bathroom at my middle school few years ago then heard something crash and saw a toilet destroyed (with sh*t everywhere) Luckily i ran out in time before anyone said anything.

My god worst experience EVER!


----------



## Viridis (Apr 20, 2012)

The strangest thing I ever found in the bathroom was not some sort of creepy crawly.  For some reason, my dad decided to have some chili, and then needed to use the toilet while he was eating.  He then took his bowl of chili with him, did his business, and then left his chili there. About an hour earlier, I found it.  I was simultaneously confused and horrified.



As for the cleanliness of restrooms, I have been to numerous high schools for sporting events.  For some reason, there seems to be an unwritten code that requires you to not flush the toilet at these schools.
It is horribly disgusting.


Worst experience though was when I was out in the middle of nowhere.  There was a small outhouse that had been put in by the parks service; however, because of the seclusion, it was the perfect thing for people to shoot at.  The walls were comparable to Swiss cheese, it was that bullet riddled.  The entire time I was inside, I was just waiting for a few more holes to be put into the walls.


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, it might've been last April Fool's day and the seniors decided to come downstairs to the freshman/sophomore bathrooms and hang tampons from the ceiling.
I'm not sure if they used red paint or if it was actually...yeah.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 21, 2012)

Paydon said:


> I get giant wolf spiders climbing out of my shower drain sometimes (mostly in the winter).


Last I checked, those'r dangerous. Careful.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Last I checked, those'r dangerous. Careful.



Wolf spiders aren't dangerous. There are very few genuinely dangerous spiders and of those the only one you are likely to ever see is the black widow.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 21, 2012)

Viridis said:


> Worst experience though was when I was out in the middle of nowhere.  There was a small outhouse that had been put in by the parks service; however, because of the seclusion, it was the perfect thing for people to shoot at.  The walls were comparable to Swiss cheese, it was that bullet riddled.  The entire time I was inside, I was just waiting for a few more holes to be put into the walls.



lol 'Sugarland Express' XD


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 21, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> Unlike all you guys, strangest thing that happened to me was when I didn't close the door all the way, and my cat walked in on me, and kinda stared. Was more awkward if anything.



I can one up that, I was sitting in my bathroom, minding my own business, when all of a sudden, out of nowhere, one of my cats walks in, and trots over to me. Like nothing is out of the ordinary, and then she jumps on my lap, lays down, and starts purring. At this point, I wasn't sure what to do...


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 21, 2012)

Now that this has kind of changed to the subject of bathroom manners, I have to post this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw


----------



## JoeX (May 8, 2012)

Worst I've had are big fucking spiders. No more than an inch long, tho. However, I hope to NEVER encounter something like this. http://insidiousclothing.com/lolspiders/2009/08/wipe-your-ass/ Also, my friend's sister used to not flush the toilet after she used it, so sometimes there would just be piss, but mostly it was piss AND shit.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 8, 2012)

JoeX said:


> Worst I've had are big fucking spiders. No more than an inch long, tho. However, I hope to NEVER encounter something like this. http://insidiousclothing.com/lolspiders/2009/08/wipe-your-ass/ Also, my friend's sister used to not flush the toilet after she used it, so sometimes there would just be piss, but mostly it was piss AND shit.



That looks like the kind of spider used in 'Arachnophobia', the Avondale. They're harmless.


----------



## Piroshki (May 8, 2012)

I found this (NSFWOMG?) in a stall in the Physics building at my school, and there was a definite _need_ to take a picture.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 8, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> I found this (NSFWOMG?) in a stall in the Physics building at my school, and there was a definite _need_ to take a picture.



My reaction.


----------



## Piroshki (May 8, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> My reaction.



It would get 2000 pageviews on FA.


----------



## JoeX (May 9, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> That looks like the kind of spider used in 'Arachnophobia', the Avondale. They're harmless.


 Yeah, I had a feeling it was a huntsman. However, I STILL wouldn't want to see it on top of my roll of toilet paper. Haha


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 9, 2012)

Reminds me of when I was working at a summer camp last summer; I was on the outside service crew (promoted to crew chief last week of the season, woooooo), and a black widow had built a web over the urinal in the bathroom in our cabin; everyone wanted to kill it, but I told 'em "No, it's not bothering you, let it be." Sure enough, when it caught a cockroach the size of half a '100 Grand Bar', they agreed that it should stay. Hell, we probably watched that black widow try and take down that roach for half an hour, and it didn't give up until it had it spun in silk...


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2012)

coming from someone who has a phobia of public bathrooms, I haven't really had any weird experiences. although one time, when I absolutely had to go, I went into the public bathroom, and the guy walking out winked at me...


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2012)

I found a Congressman in a bathroom one time. He was a bit _too_ friendly :V


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 9, 2012)

Bando said:


> I found a Congressman in a bathroom one time. He was a bit _too_ friendly :V



He wasn't friendly; he just has a wide stance when he defecates :V


----------

